# Rheinsteig fahrbar?



## Stevensbiker (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wir hatten schon mal vor in diesem Jahr den Rheinsteig von Wiesbaden nach Bonn so in 3-4 Tagen abzufahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Ist der Rheinsteig eigentlich fahrbar?
Danke für eine Info!

Infos zum MTBRennen der Westerwälder Radsportfreunde Altenkirchen,
Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf, SG Niederhausen, DJK Herdorf und SV Büchel gibt es unter

www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## trekkinger (22. Januar 2006)

Von Wiesbaden bis Kiedrich auf jedenfall; weiter bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren. Es gibt auch ein paar Schiebepassagen wie in Schlangenbad z.B. (Treppen) oder Frauenstein (sehr steil).

Bezüglich des Wegverlaufs muss man tierisch aufpassen nicht den Weg zu verpassen und anstrengend ist es auch. Stellenweise aber sehr schön  .

Würde es auf jedenfall probieren. Zur Not haltet ihr Euch einfach an den Rheinhöhenweg, der den Rheinsteig immer wieder kreuzt.


Viel Spass!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. Januar 2006)

hallo Jürgen,

bei uns in der Region ist es besser die Tour rheinabwärts zu fahren. Reduziert die Schiebestücke. Können wir aber mal persönlich besprechen.

bis dann

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Sparcy (28. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Bin den Rheinsteig letztes Jahr von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden abgefahren
und kann sagen, dass schon ein paar schöne kniffelige Stellen dabei sind  
Also solltest Du fahrtechnisch nicht so fit sein, dann sind viele Schiebepassagen mit dabei .
Empfehle Dir u.a. den Rheinsteig rheinaufwärts abzufahren.
Fotos siehe in meinem Profil unter Fotos.


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Februar 2006)

Sparcy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin den Rheinsteig letztes Jahr von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden abgefahren



wie viele tage bist du gefahren? wo hast du übernachtet? fände das mal ganz interessant vll in den osterferien oder so zu machen da ich sowieso in koblenz wohne 

mfg martin


----------



## speiche (23. Juni 2006)

hab jetzt mal alle threads zum thema rheinsteig durchforstet, hab aber immer noch ein paar fragen. 
1. hat jemand den kompletten steig gefahren + wie lang hat er dafÃ¼r gebraucht bei welchem konditionellen zustand (hab, bei halbschlechter kondition, vor, den steig in 3-5 tagen zu fahren)
2. gibts unterwegs gÃ¼nstige Ã¼bernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten in den dÃ¶rfern (20-30 â¬ )
3. hab irgendwo im netz was gelesen von 320 km + 14000 (!) hm. wo anders waren von 6000 hm die rede. was stimmt denn jetzt?

merci


----------



## Waschbaer (23. Juni 2006)

Hi Speiche

Wende dich mal an den User "Spooky". Der ist ihn fast ganz gefahren.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Spooky (24. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ganz klare Antwort Jein  

Wie Jürgen schon angedeutet hat bin ich den Steig erst vor ein paar Wochen  (fast) komplett gefahren.

Also Gerade im Bereich Kiedrich, St. Goarshausen, Kestert und (bin ich diesmal zwar nicht gefahren) aber im Siebengebirge ist es nicht anders sind extrem viele Schiebe/Tragepassagen (für mich zum teil auch bergab) drin.

Aber lohneswert ist die Tour allemal, nach meinen Erfahrungen solltest du aber eher 4 bis 5 Tage einplanen wenn du das Teil komplett bewältigen möchtest.

Also ich bin am ersten Tag von Biebrich bis nach Kaub komplett über den Steig, anschließend weil ich keine Unterkunft in Kaub gefunden habe am Rhein entlang bis nach St. Goarshausen. Das waren 106km mit knappen 2500hm. Wenn du Kaub - St.Goarshausen auch noch über den Steig fährts kommen nochmal ca. 1000 dazu.

Zweiter Tag: St. Goarshausen bis Bendorf, 92km mit 2340hm auch hier habe ich ein paar Abschnitte des Steigs ausgelassen unter anderem die wohl kaum fahrbare Ruppertsklamm. Wenn du hier komplett auf dem Steig bleibst kommen da auch schätzungsweise 1200-1400hm zusammen.

Dritter Tag: Schloß Sayn - Königswinter, 85km bei 1680hm und ich bin froh, das ich mich ab Leutesdorf schon recht gut auskenne um die ein oder andere Steigung auslassen zu können. Ne, ernsthaft am letzten Tag ging bei mir nicht mehr wirklich viel ab Linz dann komplett am Rhein entlang zurück nach Hause. Bis Linz habe ich dabei auch ca. 1000hm ausgelassen.

Wenn du jetzt noch das komplette Siebengebirge dazurechnest kommen nochmal 1800hm (lt. Wanderführer) dazu. Das ganze Teil hat garantiert so um 10.000 - 12.000 hm.

Hier mal die Profile der drei Tage:



 

 



Fotos von der Tour gibt´s hier:

http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/categories.php?cat_id=5&sessionid=fbe0aafa4daab92770360b2a2624a6a7


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Klaus Goerg (26. Juni 2006)

hallo,
die Rheinsteigtour hat ca. 300 km mit mehr als 12000 hm.
Daten sind aus dem Rheinsteigbuch. Damit durchaus vergleichbar mit einer Transalp. Da wir am Rheinsteig eine Pension betreiben habe ich öfter Kontakt mit Rheinsteigern. In der Mehrzahl werden für die Bikevariante 6 Tagesetappen geplant. Biker, die ich bisher kennengelernt und teilweise auch ein Stück begeleitet habe, waren fast alle über 40 Jahre alt, Alpenerfahren und gut trainiert. ( Vielleicht hilft das beim Einschätzen der eigenen Möglichkeiten ).


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## speiche (26. Juni 2006)

danke schon mal für die infos. hätt ich ja nich ernsthaft gedacht, dass das soviele hm sind. glaub ich fang gleich mal an mit trainieren


----------



## Harris_Hawk (10. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute, also der Rheinsteig geht direkt hinter unserem Haus vorbei. Also das, was man hier, sprich der Raum zwischen Neuwied und Bonn ist ohne Probleme fahrbar. Es gibt zwar schon ein paar schöne Abschnitte, aber letztendlich ist der Weg ja für Wanderer, hier wird man deshalb regelmäßig angemacht wenn man dort mit dem bike entlang fährt.
(Ne kurze Zeit lang gabs mal die "Anti-Rheinsteig Kampagne")
Was allerdings für uns Mountainbiker wohl eher zu empfehlen wär, ist sich ne Karte zu kaufen und sich seine eigenen Trails zu suchen, die Strecke schafft man auch so noch ziemlich locker in 3-4 Tagen.

So, dies war`s so von der Warte eines Bikers und Schülers aus,

Grüße an alle!!!

P.S.: Schaut euch mal nach Kiesgruben um, an denen führen eigentlich immer ziemlich geile Strecken vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speiche (13. Juli 2006)

bin jetzt soweit gefahren, wie´s halt ging bei schlechter kondi (+17kg radl). sind doch einige schiebepassagen dabei, was nerven kann bei 30-35°C (krasses mikroklima an diesen südhängen).
 mit wanderern hat ich keine probleme, ganz im gegenteil. klarer fall von fahr ich mit 60 ungebremst an den leuten vorbei und gehe diesen verständlicherweise auf den sack oder "benehme" ich mich. dafür machen die anwohner stress, auch verständlich wenn biker am garten entlang brettern. 

gruß
speiche


----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. Juli 2006)

hallo Harris Hawk,

musst ja echt fit sein, locker in 3-4 Tagen mal 300 km und fast 14000 hm. Respekt.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. Juli 2006)

höhö^^


----------



## fstbike (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe letzt einen kleinen Ausschnitt über den Rheinsteig gelesen, scheint ja sehr interessant zu sein.
Ist in der letzten Zeit jemand den Rheinsteig mit gefahren? Kann mir wer aktuelle Infos über die Situation geben. Würde gerne wissen ob der Rheinstein für MTB´s frei ist.

Gruß fstbike


----------



## Deleted 77527 (11. Juni 2009)

fstbike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe letzt einen kleinen Ausschnitt über den Rheinsteig gelesen, scheint ja sehr interessant zu sein.


Ist er zweifelsohne. Ich kenne die Strecke von Wiesbaden bis etwa Kaub.


> Ist in der letzten Zeit jemand den Rheinsteig mit gefahren? Kann mir wer aktuelle Infos über die Situation geben.


Welche Situation meinst Du denn? Wegebeschaffenheit? Immer fahrbahr.


> Würde gerne wissen ob der Rheinstein für MTB´s frei ist.


Offiziell ist er nicht für MTB freigegeben; aber wie überall: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es heraus. Bei Rücksicht auf die Wanderer wird es sicher keine Probleme geben. Allerdings sind -speziell an Wochenenden- sehr viele unterwegs. 
Der Rheinsteig ist so angelegt, dass er nicht auf möglichst kurzem Weg 2 Punkte verbindet, sondern nimmt viele interessante Stellen mit teilwiese spektakulären Ausichten mit. Den Steig im Renntempo abzufahren ist bescheuert, dafür sollte man sich ein wenig Zeit einplanen.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/383035


----------



## fstbike (11. Juni 2009)

Danke für deine Nachricht!

Ich wollte wissen ob Wanderer und biker miteinander auskommen. 
Es sollte keine Probelme geben. Ich denke da ist für alle genügend Platz, wenn jeder mit etwas Rüchsicht auf den anderen unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobau (14. Juni 2009)

HI -

war jetzt 2,5 Tage ( eher gemütlich ) nur zwischen Bonn-Beuel und Neuwied unterwegs, die Wanderer nehmen uns durchweg mit Humor.
(wir brettern aber auch nicht grußlos vorbei )
Der Steig ist hier gut ausgeschildert und bis auf 1-2% Schiebepassagen und Treppen auch fahrbar.

Zitat: _Ich denke da ist für alle genügend Platz_

Naja - die Trails sind manchmal doch so schmal, dass ich froh war wenn uns dort niemand begegnete.

Ich denke Sonntags sollte bei schönem Wetter der Rheinsteig für uns biker Tabu sein.

Gruss  Jo


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> wie viele tage bist du gefahren? wo hast du übernachtet? fände das mal ganz interessant vll in den osterferien oder so zu machen da ich sowieso in koblenz wohne
> 
> mfg martin


ey maddin!
von koblenz nach wiesbaden geht an einem tag.
an manchen stellen verlässt man den rheinsteig mal kurz.
ggf. mal auf der website vom rheinsteig rumstöbern.
dann die einzelnen touren addieren bis du etwa 1.200- 1.500hm zusammen hast, dann übernachten, fedich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2009)

mit etwas rücksicht auf die wanderer ist der rheinsteig kein problem.
er ist gut ausgeschildert und fein zu fahren.
an manchen stellen muss man ggf. mal schieben.
am besten karten besorgen, falls man mal den weg verloren hat.
übernachtungen sollten zu finden sein.

anschließend kann man den rhein überqueren und über den rheinhöhenweg wieder zurück.
bingen- koblenz sind etwa 90km/ 1.800hm


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2009)

hallo Forum,

wir sind den Rheinsteig von Wiesbaden nach Rengsdorf gefahren.
200km und etwas über 6000hm. Haben alle Steig- und Kletterpassagen mitgenommen. Lohnenswerte Tour. Hier einige Eindrücke.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiDeFv7U82E"]YouTube - Von Wiesbaden nach Rengsdorf - Rheinsteig 2009[/ame]

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## Deleted 77527 (30. September 2009)




----------



## rheinbiker (30. September 2009)

also ich hab mir vor 3 Wochen auch mal bei uns in KO im Touristikbüro die Karte zum Rheinsteig gekauft und da wurde mir gesagt, dass er für Radfahrer nicht freigegeben ist und dass man das auch nicht gern sehen würde.
Es soll in Zukunft vermehrt darauf geachtet werden, dass der Weg nur von Wanderern genutzt würde (was auch immer das heißen mag)...


----------



## karthäuser (30. September 2009)

rheinbiker schrieb:


> also ich hab mir vor 3 Wochen auch mal bei uns in KO im Touristikbüro die Karte zum Rheinsteig gekauft und da wurde mir gesagt, dass er für Radfahrer nicht freigegeben ist und dass man das auch nicht gern sehen würde.



Das tut weh  Sag denen doch direkt noch an welchem Tag um wieviel Uhr Du mit wieviel Leuten von wo nach wo fährst


----------



## rheinbiker (30. September 2009)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Das tut weh  Sag denen doch direkt noch an welchem Tag um wieviel Uhr Du mit wieviel Leuten von wo nach wo fährst


 
weiß ja nicht, was für ein Problem du hast , aber...

...bin ja nicht im MTB-Outfit da reinspaziert und hab gesagt ich bräuchte ne Karte zum Radfahren; hab lediglich nach ner Rheinsteig-Karte gefragt. 
Mir wurde ohne mein Nachfragen gesagt, dass dies ein reiner Wanderweg sein und sich schon mehrfach Wanderer über MTBler beschwert hätten.
Hab´s auch nicht weiter kommentiert!


----------



## karthäuser (30. September 2009)

rheinbiker schrieb:


> hab lediglich nach ner Rheinsteig-Karte gefragt.



Sorry  hatte das anders verstanden. Habs aber schon öfters erlebt das das so gelaufen ist. Da laufen MTBler in die Touribüros und fragen ob man die Wege auch mit dem MTB befahren darf . Das wir auf solchen Wanderwegen net so erwünscht sind reicht ja schon, man muß die Leutz ja nicht noch extra drauf ansprechen.


----------



## amerryl (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wollte den Rheinsteig auch mal unter die Räder nehmen.

Welche Richtung ist denn trailtechnisch die spaßigere 
Rhein auf oder abwärts?
Wo sollte man beginnen, dass man die schönsten Trails nicht
verpasst?
Welche Abschnitte lässt man besser weg?

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2009)

Als trailtechnisch interessant finde ich das Stück von Koblenz nach Kaub.


----------



## amerryl (6. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Als trailtechnisch interessant finde ich das Stück von Koblenz nach Kaub.



Wie lange ist man für diese Strecke ungefähr unterwegs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2009)

4-6h


----------



## amerryl (7. November 2009)

Danke! 

schönes We


----------



## Niva_Mountain (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ein paar Infos zum Rheinsteig mit dem Mountainbike.
Gefahren am 10.05.2010 zu zweit.
Strecke: Kaub bis Koblenz Bahnhof.
Dauer: 10 Uhr  20 Uhr (Bahnhof) 
Kompletter Steig gefahren oder geklettert.
Wanderer sehr Rücksichtsvoll, wie wir beide auch.
Ca. 92 km mit ca. 2850 HM + 450HM klettern.
Nur wenige Möglichkeiten, Getränke nachzukaufen, oder man macht einen Abstecher an den Rhein.
Bei nassem Wetter können die Kletterpassagen schwierig werden. Auch das Fahren ist dann bestimmt nicht sehr interessant.
Ansonsten: Schon Anspruchsvoll, sollte schon ein paar Meter/HM vorher in den Beinen haben, bevor man den Steig angeht.
Dann mal los.


----------



## amerryl (12. Mai 2010)

Niva_Mountain schrieb:


> Dauer: 10 Uhr  20 Uhr (Bahnhof)
> Kompletter Steig gefahren oder geklettert.
> Wanderer sehr Rücksichtsvoll, wie wir beide auch.
> Ca. 92 km mit ca. 2850 HM + 450HM klettern.



Alle Achtung!! Ordentliches Programm 
Das würde ich dann doch lieber auf 1,5 Tage verteilen.


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Mai 2010)

rheinsteig bei rengsdorf nicht befahrbar wegen bau einer umgehungsstraße.


----------



## Niva_Mountain (12. Mai 2010)

Wir wollten mal 3000HM fahren, als Vorbereitung für die CRAFT Bike Transalp.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2010)

Niva_Mountain schrieb:


> Wir wollten mal 3000HM fahren, als Vorbereitung für die CRAFT Bike Transalp.



Muss man da auch klettern?

Ich würde in Braubach starten und dann Rhein aufwärts fahren.
Da muss man so gut wie garnicht klettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (3. November 2013)

Hallo an alle rheinsteigbezwinger, 

Hier ist ja länger nichts mehr geschrieben worden, mich würde aber interessieren ob der Rheinsteig noch fahrbar ist.
Plane nächstes Jahr von Braubach nach Wiesbaden zu fahren.

Danke für ein paar Infos.

Gruß aus dem Spessart


----------



## Maledivo (9. November 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

war heute ein Teil der Rheinsteig gefahren, ab Schmittenhoehe (Koblenz) ueber Lahnstein und Braubach in die Richtung nach Osterspai.

Letztes Teil von Schmittenhoehe nach Ruppertsklamm-Eingang ist ziemlich rutschig aber ansonsten fahrbar.

Oberlahnstein Friedland Richtung nach Lahnhoehe ist im suedlichen Teil wg. Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Ansonsten sind fast alle Wege dort durch "Monstermaschinen" kaum fahrbar.

Ab Lahnhoehe bis Ziel ist recht gut fahrbar bzw. trocken.  Kaum Fußgänger! Da kann man ein wenig Action machen ;-)


----------



## fredisfly (7. März 2015)

Hallo,
Muss den Thread leider mal wieder ausgraben, da ich ab April in Mainz sein werde und es da ja eher weniger anspruchsvolle Sachen gibt. Traurig, wenn man aus Süddeutschland kommt.... Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man den Rheinsteig von Wiesbaden Richtung Bingen (oder andersherum) gut fahren kann. Gibt es Probleme mit Fussgängern?
Besten Dank!!
Grüße Fred


----------



## nico25 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

auch ich wäre daran interessiert zu erfahren, ob der Rheinsteig noch per MTB fahrbar ist? Wie sieht es mit Zeltmöglichkeiten auf dem Weg aus?


----------



## sibu (6. Mai 2015)

nico25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich wäre daran interessiert zu erfahren, ob der Rheinsteig noch per MTB fahrbar ist? Wie sieht es mit Zeltmöglichkeiten auf dem Weg aus?


Auf dem Weg sollte man nicht zelten, sondern sich zumindest im Gebüsch nebenan niederlassen.  - Der Rheinsteig bleibt meist auf der Höhe, die Campingplätze sind eher am Rhein (Rheinbreitbach, Bad Hönningen, Lahntal oberhalb Oberlahnstein, Braubach), oder am Talausgang einiger Seitentäler (z.B. Bodenthal, auch als "Flaschenhals" bekannt zwischen Aßmannshausen und Lorch). Ausnahmen wie auf der Loreley bestätigen eher die Regel.


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht nochmal ne Info zum Thema "Der Rheinsteig ist den Wanderern vorbehalten". Sowas sind immer gern gewählte Formulierungen der Wanderer, die aber rechtlich nicht haltbar sind. Hier ein Link zur Rechtslage in Rheinland-Pfalz:

https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz

Folgende Formulierung ist wichtig:


> 1. Für eine Zweckbestimmung als Fußweg oder -pfad müssen amtliche Schilder aufgestellt werden.
> 2. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg reicht nicht aus.



Wenn also Wanderer pauschal behaupten, dass der Rheinsteig für Mountainbiker verboten ist, so ist das schlicht falsch. Wie auch bei anderen Wanderwegen kommt es jedoch gelegentlich vor, dass an stark frequentierten Stellen evtl. mal ein "Fussgänger-Schild*" aufgestellt ist, daran muss man sich natürlich halten. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

(*Gemeint ist das amtliche Schild 239 = blau mit weissem Fussgänger, irgendwelche anderen selbst ausgedachten Fantasieschilder sind rechtlich nicht bindend).

Sobald der Spruch kommt: "Das ist aber ein Wanderweg!"
antworte ich immer: "Ich bin Radwanderer!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2017)

Richtig ist in der Tat, dass der Rheinsteig prinzipiell erst mal nicht für Radfahrer verboten ist. Aber bei den Strecken, die in rheinland-pfälzischen Wäldern verlaufen, sollte man beachten, dass Rad fahren nur auf Waldwegen erlaubt ist, und Waldwege haben für den Geltungsbereich des Landeswaldgesetzes dort auch eine klare Beschreibung: Es sind "nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege" Da die Forstwirtschaft heute nur noch in Ausnahmefällen mit Rückepferden betrieben wird, bedeutet das, dass dort zumindest ein Holztransporter duchpassen muss. Abgesehen von der Gesetzeslage gilt, dass man mit Höflichkeit und Rücksicht selten Schwierigkeiten mit Wanderern bekommt.


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ganz richtig, solange sich Alle vernünftig benehmen und gegenseitig respektieren gibt es keine Probleme. Wir hatten im Wald, egal ob auf breiten Forstwegen oder aber auch schmalen Trails, noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern. 
Auf der Strasse sieht das schon etwas anders aus, da gibt es solche Idioten, das ist kaum zu glauben.
Sibu, vielleicht können wir uns ja demnächst noch einmal treffen und einen Abend gemeinsam durch die Wälder radeln, wäre super.


----------



## sibu (4. November 2017)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hi, ganz richtig, solange sich Alle vernünftig benehmen und gegenseitig respektieren gibt es keine Probleme. Wir hatten im Wald, egal ob auf breiten Forstwegen oder aber auch schmalen Trails, noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern.
> Auf der Strasse sieht das schon etwas anders aus, da gibt es solche Idioten, das ist kaum zu glauben.
> Sibu, vielleicht können wir uns ja demnächst noch einmal treffen und einen Abend gemeinsam durch die Wälder radeln, wäre super.


Bei euch in der Gegend sieht man ja selten Leute, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind , zumindest an den Zeiten, wo wir unterwegs sind. 

Nächste Woche kommen die Straßenreifen runter, dann wird das Rad wieder geländetauglicher.


----------



## Hillcruiser (7. Februar 2018)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hi, ganz richtig, solange sich Alle vernünftig benehmen und gegenseitig respektieren gibt es keine Probleme. Wir hatten im Wald, egal ob auf breiten Forstwegen oder aber auch schmalen Trails, noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern.



das kann ich absolut bestätigen und besonders auf dem Rheinsteig zw. Koblenz und St.Goarshausen kommen Wanderer und Radler prima miteinander klar...


----------



## scylla (26. September 2019)

Hier wurde gelöscht. 
Trolle bitte nicht füttern


----------



## karthäuser (26. September 2019)




----------

